
App that helps find cheapest care by comparing prices of any medical procedure - vonwong
http://www.faircare.io/
======
kikouyou
My daughter is at her UC right now and she is sick. We did not take the UC
insurance as we already have insurance. She did not know where to go to find a
doctor. I asked her to download the app, type visit in the search bar and
select emergency visit minor problem and a list of doctors appeared with a map
so she could select the closest. From the app she could call check insurance
coverage and get an appointment.

------
brandonb
Cool idea. I can see why you'd want this to be an app—you want the person to
take a photo of their bill to contribute back to the database, and make it
more accurate for everyone.

My question is--what data set are you using to bootstrap your prices?

~~~
juliennguyen
We have data compiled from billions of claims that will give you the average
price for each one of the 10,000 medical procedures in every zip code. We are
also launching a campaign for all users to contribute medical cost information
that they receive in their explanation of benefits (you know, the paper that
says “this is not a bill”): with the FairCare app, you can just snap a picture
of the document, our app will help you remove all your personal information,
and then upload it. With everybody’s help, we will be able to uncover prices
that each doctor, hospital and lab charges for medical procedures.

------
Frozenlock
All I could find was "download the app".

What if I want to do it via the website?

~~~
juliennguyen
Our first launch is the phone, because you can have access to it anywhere. We
are launching a crowdsourcing campaign for everybody to contribute medical
cost information: using the camera of the phone, take a snapshot of your
explanation of benefits (that paper that says "this is not a bill"), the app
will help you remove your personal info, and upload the document. That is why
we are launching on the phone first.

------
kikouyou
What are the key features you would like to see next?

------
jawshie
Love the idea. Any plans for an android version?

~~~
kikouyou
One step at a time :-) Android will come but we had to make choices with our
small budget. Thanks for your patience

------
mischief6
why is it just a mobile app? why is there no web ui or a rest api?

~~~
kikouyou
See reply above from Julien. Data contribution is painful on the web and
mobile is now becoming the primary internet access for most of us. For some of
us, it is the only internet access device.

------
timowashere
This app is really useful and I really like where it is going. Many people
have come home to a medical bill that was more than expected. I myself know
how that feels

